# for god sake someone help me.......



## 1990 j30maxima (Jul 19, 2004)

you wouldnt believe me even if i told you so here it goes. please be patient this may take a while.....
OK... i have a nissan maxima j30 an its either possesed or has gremlins.... not hangin shit but took it to my local nissan dealer in kingaroy QLD au an they thought it was an import!!!!!! that was until they did some checking up>......
well they cant find the computer on the car stiffed me to fix something they though was the problem and it wasnt ....im tearing my hair out....
IT wont run properly how else can i explain...it decides when it will start.... sometimes it will stall an wont re start if it does it sounds like its only running on 4 cyl not 6 ...(this is a v6 by the way...) it can run fine for a day starting each time then the next day if you drive it dont turn it off it wont re start  so what do i do i love my car its costin me heaps and i need any info i can get even links and diagrams ....or if any one has a 2nd had maual they dont want i could use it they cost an arm an a leg in aussie land....


----------



## RJ7630 (Jan 14, 2006)

Check the crank angle sensor in the distributor.


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

*strage behaviour*



1990 said:


> you wouldnt believe me even if i told you so here it goes. please be patient this may take a while.....
> OK... i have a nissan maxima j30 an its either possesed or has gremlins.... not hangin shit but took it to my local nissan dealer in kingaroy QLD au an they thought it was an import!!!!!! that was until they did some checking up>......
> well they cant find the computer on the car stiffed me to fix something they though was the problem and it wasnt ....im tearing my hair out....
> IT wont run properly how else can i explain...it decides when it will start.... sometimes it will stall an wont re start if it does it sounds like its only running on 4 cyl not 6 ...(this is a v6 by the way...) it can run fine for a day starting each time then the next day if you drive it dont turn it off it wont re start  so what do i do i love my car its costin me heaps and i need any info i can get even links and diagrams ....or if any one has a 2nd had maual they dont want i could use it they cost an arm an a leg in aussie land....



You need to narrow down the problem logically and step by step. Here are your possibilities:
a) Fuel injectors bad in one or more cylinders?
b) Bad fuel pump
c) Mass air flow meter?
d) Idle air control motor?
e) Throttle crank position sensor?

A motor needs 3 things to run: spark, air, and fuel. If any one of the 3 ingredients is not there, it will not work. Your problems all fall into the "Fuel" or lack of it, category, for one reason or another. So you need to take that route in your troubleshoting.

In terms of your injectors, you can easily figure out if it's one of them or 2 of them by doing a resistance test with a high quality ohm-meter. The injectors should all be around 15 ohms or so, as I recall. So if you have one that is 22 ohms, or much higher, that is the bad injector. In other words, I don't remember the exact reading, but the one that reads much higher than the others is likely to be the problem. Another alternative is to start the engine, and pull the wire connector out of each injector, one at time. The engine will bog and misfire and run on 5 out of 6 at that point. Re-attach the connector, start the motor again, and do the next cylinder,and see how it behaves. It should again bog, misfire and run and shake since it's firing on 5 out 6. Keep doing this one cylinder at time, using process of elimination until you come to the cylinder that doesn't seem to change behavior when you pull the electrical connector to the injector. It is that cylinder that has a bad injector. If you find this to be the case, the upper intake manifold has to come off, and you call it a "plenum" in Australia, and you should probably replace all 6 at that point, since you want even fuel flow amongst all of them and the labor charge is the same whether you replace one, or all. 

Next, once you have eliminated bad injectors as the source of your problem, or not the problem, you then go to the idle-air control motor. Basically, I can write the procedure one item at a time, but you can look it up in Autozone.com or the Nissan manual. 

Could be the crank sensor, which sounds like it from what you describe. I don't think it's the ECU. 

Anyways, got to run, but basically, follow what I said: diagnose the fuel delivery system first and foremost and go down a logical path of elimination by deductive reasoning.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

do you realize you just bumped a 2 year old thread?


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

*old thread*



Matt93SE said:


> do you realize you just bumped a 2 year old thread?


NO, I Didn't realize that. How can you tell an old thread from a new thread? Is there some icon showng age of the thread or discussion?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

right above the posters name is the date of the post


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

when you're looking at the thread view (looking at all the posts in the forum), over on the far right side, there's a date under "last post date".. that's a good clue there.

also, if you're 15 pages deep in the forum when you're reading things, there's a good clue.

also look just above the poster's name int he thread view (what you're looking at right now) and you'll see the post date of each individual post.


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

Matt93SE said:


> when you're looking at the thread view (looking at all the posts in the forum), over on the far right side, there's a date under "last post date".. that's a good clue there.
> 
> also, if you're 15 pages deep in the forum when you're reading things, there's a good clue.
> 
> also look just above the poster's name int he thread view (what you're looking at right now) and you'll see the post date of each individual post.


Thanks Matt. I didn't realize it, but I'll try to avoid a mistake in the future.


----------

